# cost of living



## bobby61 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi 
I am bobby61 my wife and i are taking early retirement in March 2020 and are moving to paphos. We have our own apartment so no rent to pay. We will have £12000 a year to live on till we recieve our pensions would you say this would be enough per year. Any thoughts on this we would be greatfull.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You should be ok with that if you don't want to be eating out several times a week.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

The reason why you have had a very limited response to your costs of living query is probably due to this question being asked so many times there is very little else members can advise on.
If you click on the search button and enter cost of living you will be able to read a whole plethora of similar questions and responses.
Personally I do feel your £12k/year available funds for you both to be very limiting as when you factor in private health insurance (which you will have to have until in receipt of a UK state pension), car running costs, electricity, food, insurances, water, council rates etc. you will have very little if anything left.


----------



## bobby61 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi jonand
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Labronia (Dec 28, 2016)

Not paying rent so you have more disposable income. Perhaps bring over your vehicle to reduce initial outgoings? I found the first three months quite expensive as I was setting up home (paying for insurance, utility deposits etc) but then outgoings went down to a more practical level.


----------



## bobby61 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi Labronia
Thank you for reply it is much appriated


----------



## PaulJohn (Dec 28, 2017)

Bobby
If you search the threads, you can find an excel sheet (in zip form) with cost of living items, that Ian Joseph posted a few months ago. I downloaded it and find it very useful and helpful.
In addition, I agree with Labronia, that having been here only a month and a bit, there are some first one time expenses that make it dearer the first month or two but should flatten out afterwards
Good luck
Paul


----------



## bobby61 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi Paul John

Thank you for your help. I will look for the thread. We have our own apartment all paid for and have been coming to cyprus for the past 12 years. So the foirst months bills will not be a problem. It is just that we have been told that we would be able to live comfortable on £1200 which coverted at approx 1.1 to the pound would give us 13200 euros. If that is not enough we will have to live on beens on toast lol. Thanks again. 

Bobby61


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/c...ow-much-income-will-we-need.html#post14738932


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

bobby61 said:


> Hi Paul John
> 
> Thank you for your help. I will look for the thread. We have our own apartment all paid for and have been coming to cyprus for the past 12 years. So the foirst months bills will not be a problem. It is just that we have been told that we would be able to live comfortable on £1200 which coverted at approx 1.1 to the pound would give us 13200 euros. If that is not enough we will have to live on beens on toast lol. Thanks again.
> 
> Bobby61


The health insurance will kill a lot of your budget in the first month, I really advise you to get a heads up on that cost first
For forecasting euros - I would put down equality and anything else above that is a bonus


----------

